# Dog??????



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

Need some help interpreting this:

Use of dogs
Utah Code § 23-20-3 & Utah Admin. Code R657-5-16
Dogs may not be used to take, chase, harm or harass big game.

Going deer hunting this weekend and want to bring my lab along to walk the trails with me. I would not be using him to take, chase, harm or harass...what do you guys think? Can I bring him along or should I leave him at home?


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

if you bring him one amke sure he has his orange on..two....use a leash and then you should be fine


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Puddler,,you don't need a leash as long as you can controll your dog,,
orange is optional,, and as long as your dog is not chasing wildlife,,your fine.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

How does this apply to useing a dog to track a blood trail?


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I've always been told, no taking the dogs into the woods with you as long as you have a rifle/bow/muzzeloader with you. Having him back at camp is ok.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Why would you want to take your dog? If you see a deer and try to put the sneak on it then what? I say save the dog for the birds. I also take mine coyote hunting.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I bet I saw no less then 6 dogs opening morning of the rifle hunt. Most were far away walking with guys on horses but 2 guys and 2 dog came right down the same trail and dogs started to get aggressive with me and my boy. Told the guy to get a hold of his dogs because it would be a shame if my boy had to shoot them. He didn't take to kindly to that lol


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Bo0YaA thats awesome. I don't really know why people would bring their dogs either. If your dog sees a deer far away and lets out one "bark", is it considered "harassing" big game? The deer hears the bark and may run away faster because of it, therefore it would be harassment of big game in my book. :?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HuntingCrazy said:


> I've always been told, no taking the dogs into the woods with you as long as you have a rifle/bow/muzzeloader with you. Having him back at camp is ok.


+1


----------



## 51 deer (Oct 10, 2009)

also you have quite a few people that like to pull there trigger at enything that moves. i wouldnt want to see my lab shoot so he stays at home while im hunting for big game.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

51 deer said:


> also you have quite a few people that like to pull there trigger at enything that moves. i wouldnt want to see my lab shoot so he stays at home while im hunting for big game.


+1 not to mention having his scent all over for you would not help in getting close to deer.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I absolutely refuse to take my "Golden" with me even fishing the rivers during deer season for fear of some idiot making a mistake. :twisted: It;s your choice, of course, but it helps if he's black. I still don't trust some of the idiots out there and have been shot at twice while hunting because they were "sound" shooting. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Dog + biggame = Dead dog. Dogs are great for upland game and waterfowl but if your dog is in the pursuit of biggame he must be dispatched. The originial wildlife forum was booted from the gov. page because of this issue. The conclusion was that dogs in any type of pursuit of biggame are not safe and this occurs at the owners expense. I am sure that a lot of good dogs have been dispatched by the letter of this law rendering a lot of dog owners angry with pending lawsuits that are always lost. 

Bringing your dog in the presence of biggame can lead to a lot of heartbreak.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Well put Nambaster. I am with leaky also. That would be such a crappy hunt if someone sent a 150 grain bullet through your dog.


----------

